# Kemmer Curs



## wildlifecory (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been hunting Mountain Curs for about 10 years now.  My dogs are OMCBA registered and not KSBA registered for the most part.  I am very familiar with the original blood lines and the traits they tend to possess.  However, I know very little about the kemmer bloodlines.    

My question is what lines of Kemmers have what traits?  Gritty line, cold nosed, open/silent trailing, big game, small game etc.  I would really like some input from those of you who have hunted with the kemmers.  I have a gyp that I like, and before I decide to breed her I would like more info on the lines.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 17, 2009)

wildlifecory said:


> I have been hunting Mountain Curs for about 10 years now.  My dogs are OMCBA registered and not KSBA registered for the most part.  I am very familiar with the original blood lines and the traits they tend to possess.  However, I know very little about the kemmer bloodlines.
> 
> My question is what lines of Kemmers have what traits?  Gritty line, cold nosed, open/silent trailing, big game, small game etc.  I would really like some input from those of you who have hunted with the kemmers.  I have a gyp that I like, and before I decide to breed her I would like more info on the lines.  Thanks for your help.



Try askin "Gin House" i think he runs Kemmers for the most part, that comes straight from Mr. Kemmer... I think dont hold me to that thou


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sir what are you looking for in them i like yellow jack and bj buck them are  the grittyest one out of the bunch and that is what i would get if i was you dont get any of the tc target crap


----------



## molly (Dec 18, 2009)

wildlifecory said:


> I have been hunting Mountain Curs for about 10 years now.  My dogs are OMCBA registered and not KSBA registered for the most part.  I am very familiar with the original blood lines and the traits they tend to possess.  However, I know very little about the kemmer bloodlines.
> 
> My question is what lines of Kemmers have what traits?  Gritty line, cold nosed, open/silent trailing, big game, small game etc.  I would really like some input from those of you who have hunted with the kemmers.  I have a gyp that I like, and before I decide to breed her I would like more info on the lines.  Thanks for your help.


Check with Mr. Al Metcalf....he has Kemmer Currs and he knows all about em.....the dog I have I got from him...Jake is 1/2 Kemmer and Walker  very smart dog....Jake will hunt (track deer) and tree squirells....


----------



## wildlifecory (Dec 18, 2009)

al definitely has a plethera of cur dog knowledge!  Have read a lot that he has put on the www over the years.


----------



## alpha1 (Dec 26, 2009)

I hear most of the kemmers are open on track.  I prefer silent dogs myself,  but I'd probably rather use an open kemmer instead of an open hound.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Ive been around  three kemmers and two out of the three were real good hogdogs.The other one I owned here and she was as good of a papered dog as you will ever find.She had alot of roberts hall of fame dogs bloodline in here but she was a cull for sure.


----------



## alpha1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*kemmers*

I've heard of what the kemmers can do but never seen it.  How does your good kemmer male compare to some of the good florida curs you've seen.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 26, 2009)

Alpha call sean and ask him about the kemmer breed he had a awsome female he got from my bud from tn.


----------

